# برنامج تصميم الطرق Eagle Point ...........



## mohanad_palmyra (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ...........

الاخوة الكرام هذا رابط لبرنامج رائع جداً لتصميم الطرق و رابط ايضاً لشرحه .

SOFTWARE

http://rapidshare.com/files/21227801...E09.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21227477...E09.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21227155...E09.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21226818...E09.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21226477...E09.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21226117...E09.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21225818...E09.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21225533...E09.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21224909...E09.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21224570...E09.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21222525...E09.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21222212...E09.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/21220410...E09.part13.rar

No Pass


VIRTUAL SIMULATOR

http://rapidshare.com/files/193101624/GRSPEVS.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193098347/GRSPEVS.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/193095043/GRSPEVS.part3.rar

Pass: grspevs


الروابط منقولة من موقع آخر للفائدة 

رابط الشرح 

http://www.4shared.com/file/118805752/71600b19/eagle_point.html


والله الموفق ..

-------------------------------------------------
----------------
----​


----------



## روني اوسو (19 يوليو 2009)

لم استطع تنزيل البرنامج حتى الان ارجو المساعدة


----------



## engdiab84 (16 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء المساعدة واشكركم على تقديمكم الخير لمنفعة الامة العربية


----------



## garary (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يالغالي الله يعطيك العافية
جارى التحميل


----------



## az1615 (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير ولكن لم نستطع تحميل البرنامج يرجى اعادة رفعه على غير رابط ( وليكن 4shared ) اذا امكن لحاجتنا الماسة له


----------



## م.ضياء علاء (4 أبريل 2010)

thank you brother


----------



## افون (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يامان لك الاجر والثواب عند الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ناجي الطريسي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الشرح بالغة الانجليزية ياليت يكون بالغة العربية لتعم الفائدة 

ولك الف شكر...


----------



## lidco (21 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot pro .allah blees you


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 يونيو 2011)

يااحباب غيروه على غير رابط وليكن 4shear


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 يونيو 2011)

مع حبي واعنزازي للجميع


----------



## اوغاريت (7 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
البرنامج المقصود هو نفس برنامج AutoCAD Civil 3d
حيث انه في قديم الزمان كان هناك برنامج اسمه Softdesk اشترته شركة الاتوديسك و غيرت اسمه الى Autodesk Land Development ثم الى اسم Autodesk Land Desktop ثم قامت بشراء برنامج اخر اسمه Eaglepoint و من ثم دمجت البرنامجين في البرنامج الشهير AutoCAD Civil 3d
و بالتالي لا داعي لتنزيل البرنامج حيث يوجد في الموقع روابط للنسخة AutoCAD Civil 3d 2012 , و يكفي تنزيل رابط الشرح 

http://www.4shared.com/file/11880575...gle_point.html
المذكور اعلاه لاحتوائه على الكثير من الايضاحات لامكانيات البرنامج
مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## روني اوسو (11 يوليو 2011)

هل يوجد هذا البرنامج 64 بت


----------



## alfadi (23 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله
شكرا على الجهود المبذولة
الله يعطيك الف عافية
ولكن يا ريت شرح للتنصيب
وشرح للبرنامج باللغة العربية
ولكم جزيل الشكر
يعني وصلتونا لنص البير وقطعتو الحبلة فينا


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (23 يوليو 2011)

هل من مستجيب غيروه على رابط الفور شير اتمنى هنالك اذان صاغية


----------



## المستودع (30 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الروابط ماينفتحن


----------

